# Windows Explorer flashes up for a split second / crashes (after a 12 second wait!)



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have an issue with Windows Explorer crashing on the Windows 8/8.1 Ultrabook that I am attempting to repair.

Initially when this Ultrabook was bought to my attention it was unable to connect to Wi-Fi networks, and Windows Explorer was crashing (in the way that I am about to describe). 

After checking for viruses, etc., I decide to upgrade the Ultrabook from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 in the hope of overwriting any corrupted files.

By upgrading the Wi-Fi issue was fixed, however the Windows Explorer issue persists.

When I click on the Windows Explorer icon the Ultrabook appears to be unresponsive, however after about 12 seconds the screen flashes (to the background colour of the tiles page) for a very short period of time (probably a 5th of a second or thereabouts), then the Ultrabook recovers and shows the Desktop as normal.

Here is a YouTube video that shows exactly what is happening -

YouTube

Ironically if I plug a flash drive into the Ultrabook then the Windows Explorer is loaded, and I am then able to operate on files inside the flash drive. However launching Windows Explorer from the Desktop is not possible (as shown above).

Furthermore I have tried deleting and re-adding the shortcut for Windows Explorer to the taskbar however doing so did not improve the situation.

Finally the Ultrabook is up to date with all Windows Updates, including those which relate to .NET (which appeared to be a possible source of this scenario).

Any help here will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The video should be made to be viewable here without requiring signing in to YouTube. Possible reason for lack of response.


----------

